# وحوش صغيرة لها فك ومخالب تعيش بيننا ولانستطيع التخلص منها ... تقرير مدعم بصور



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2011)

وحوش صغيرة لها فك [URL="http://www.srab-alrooo7.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36100"]ومخالب [/URL][URL="http://www.srab-alrooo7.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36100"]تعيش [/URL][URL="http://www.srab-alrooo7.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36100"]بيننا [/URL][URL="http://www.srab-alrooo7.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36100"]ولانستطيع [/URL]​



التخلص منها. إنها كائنات تسمى “تارتيغرادا”​ 


لاترى بالعين المجردة ولاحتى بالمجهر العادي. تحتاج لمجهر ​ 

متطور لترى هذه الوحوش الصغيرة ​ 



تتمشى على جسدك وملابسك وفراشك دون أن تستطيع ​ 


إيقافها أو القضاء عليها حتى لو أشعلت ​ 


النيران بنفسك وذلك لأن هذه المخلوقات الصغيرة ​ 


تتحمل درجة حرارة حتى 151 درجة مئوية.

أسيبكم مع الصور​ 




 


 


 


 


 


 







 



 


 


 





*المصدر​*


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2011)

*ده شكله حلو اوى لو كبير شوية كنت ربيته هههههههه*


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *ده شكله حلو اوى لو كبير شوية كنت ربيته هههههههه*


ههههههههه
هبقي اجيبلك واحد من السوبر ماركت
بأمانة ضحكتيني جداا




شكرا الك يا مايكل  والمعلومات  والصور الغريبة
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## نـسـريـن (28 مارس 2011)

شيء يصدم !! :|
طب ايش نعمل عشان نتخلص من هالشكالات .. لك كان نفسي امسكهن ادعس على راسهن .. 
قهروني .. هنن مالهن ومال اواعيي .. يتركوني بحالي ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *ده شكله حلو اوى لو كبير شوية كنت ربيته هههههههه*




*هههههههههه

بكره يكبر يا جيلان​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههههه
> هبقي اجيبلك واحد من السوبر ماركت
> بأمانة ضحكتيني جداا
> 
> ...



*
شكرا ياحبي ع مرورك

دايما منورني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

نـسـريـن قال:


> شيء يصدم !! :|
> طب ايش نعمل عشان نتخلص من هالشكالات .. لك كان نفسي امسكهن ادعس على راسهن ..
> قهروني .. هنن مالهن ومال اواعيي .. يتركوني بحالي ..




*ههههههههههههه

ميرسي ع مرورك نسرين​*


----------



## marcelino (29 مارس 2011)

*بيتهيالى شوفت برنامج ثقافى زمان بتاع مصطفى محمود كان بيتكلم على المخلوقات دى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي مارسيلينو ع مرورك​*


----------



## govany shenoda (29 مارس 2011)

ايه الصور ديه :36_11_5:
طب نعمل ايه عشان نتخلص منها 
نقتل نفسنا ولا ايه
ميرسي كوكو علي الصور الجمييييييييييييييييله :t32:
هههههههههههه​


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2011)

قريت حاجة زي كده من فترة
وفعلا الكائنات دي موجودة خصوصا في المفروشات والبطاطين وكدة
وكان في جهاز تقريبا الماني مقاوم للكائنات دي بس ساعتها كان تكلفته غاليه جدااا

ميرسي يا كوكو لتعبك


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

بس اكيد ليه حاجة تقتله يمكن ديتول


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ايه الصور ديه :36_11_5:
> طب نعمل ايه عشان نتخلص منها
> نقتل نفسنا ولا ايه
> ميرسي كوكو علي الصور الجمييييييييييييييييله :t32:
> هههههههههههه​




*اتكلي ع الله واعمليها يا حماتي
ويبقي موضوعي جه بفايده 
عارف ان الصور عجبتك قووي
اي خدمه يا جوووفاني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> قريت حاجة زي كده من فترة
> وفعلا الكائنات دي موجودة خصوصا في المفروشات والبطاطين وكدة
> وكان في جهاز تقريبا الماني مقاوم للكائنات دي بس ساعتها كان تكلفته غاليه جدااا
> 
> ميرسي يا كوكو لتعبك




*ميرسي سهير ع مرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> بس اكيد ليه حاجة تقتله يمكن ديتول




*طيبه قوي يا ميرنا
ديتول ايه يابنتي مع دول
وبعدين شكلهم حلو اهوه​*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

كوكو انا بقيت قرفانة من نفسى يخربيت مواضيعك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> كوكو انا بقيت قرفانة من نفسى يخربيت مواضيعك




*ههههههههههههههه

وهو المطلوب اثباته :yahoo:​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 مارس 2011)

معلومات مفيدة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي سعيد ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> وهو المطلوب اثباته :yahoo:​*


مطلوب ايه المطلوب تشوفلنا بيموت ازاى البتاع ده :ranting:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> مطلوب ايه المطلوب تشوفلنا بيموت ازاى البتاع ده :ranting:




*مفيش امل يا ميرنا :beee:​*


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> مطلوب ايه المطلوب تشوفلنا بيموت ازاى البتاع ده :ranting:



ههههههه من فترة طويله يا ميرنا كان الحل الوحيد لقتله هو جهاز معين وكان تكلفته غاليه جداا بالاف 
الدولارات لسه مخترعوش حاجة سهله كدة ورخيصه


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههه من فترة طويله يا ميرنا كان الحل الوحيد لقتله هو جهاز معين وكان تكلفته غاليه جداا بالاف
> الدولارات لسه مخترعوش حاجة سهله كدة ورخيصه


يعنى هنفضل شايلين البتاع ده كتير ما الواحد مكنش عارف وساكت يبوى :ranting:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههه من فترة طويله يا ميرنا كان الحل الوحيد لقتله هو جهاز معين وكان تكلفته غاليه جداا بالاف
> الدولارات لسه مخترعوش حاجة سهله كدة ورخيصه




*يابت يا سهير مش تديها امل

عايزين نعقدها شويه​*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مفيش امل يا ميرنا :beee:​*


طريقك مسدودا يا ولدى :yahoo:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يعنى هنفضل شايلين البتاع ده كتير ما الواحد مكنش عارف وساكت يبوى :ranting:




*ربنا يزيد ويبارك يختي leasantr​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> طريقك مسدودا يا ولدى :yahoo:




*ههههههههههههههههه

طول عمره يختي​*


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يعنى هنفضل شايلين البتاع ده كتير ما الواحد مكنش عارف وساكت يبوى :ranting:



هههههههههههه
بصي هو الابحاث بتقول شويه مضر اووي وشويه لا
بس في اي الاحوال الانواع دي من البكتيريا موجودة من زمان من ايام اجدادنا 
واهم عاشوا كويس ههههههه ومحصلهش حاجة
بس الي فكراه ان لازم التهويه كويس للحجرات وكدة ولازم دخول الشمس
دا الحل الامثل لهذه الكائنات لانها موجودة في المفروشات وخصوصا الاقطان
يعني اللحاف والمراتب القطن وبيتواجد بردة في السجاد


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههه
> بصي هو الابحاث بتقول شويه مضر اووي وشويه لا
> بس في اي الاحوال الانواع دي من البكتيريا موجودة من زمان من ايام اجدادنا
> واهم عاشوا كويس ههههههه ومحصلهش حاجة
> ...


انا قريتها فى موضوع لكوبتك بس كان فى البطانية وبيروح من الشمس 
طاب ده لو شبشب ينفع معاه :dntknw:


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يابت يا سهير مش تديها امل
> 
> عايزين نعقدها شويه​*



ههههههههه حرام يا كوكو دي ميرنا طيبه خالص



Apsoti قال:


> انا قريتها فى موضوع لكوبتك بس كان فى البطانية وبيروح من الشمس
> طاب ده لو شبشب ينفع معاه :dntknw:



ههههههههه لا ممكن الصندل 
شبشب ايه يا بت هو انتي بتشوفيه اصلا 
انسيه يا ميرنا متحطيش في دماخك هههههههه
اقلك بما انك من ضمن االادارة العليا احذفي الموضوع هههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههه
> بصي هو الابحاث بتقول شويه مضر اووي وشويه لا
> بس في اي الاحوال الانواع دي من البكتيريا موجودة من زمان من ايام اجدادنا
> واهم عاشوا كويس ههههههه ومحصلهش حاجة
> ...



*يابت بقلك عقديها مش فهميها​*



sparrow قال:


> ههههههههه حرام يا كوكو دي ميرنا طيبه خالص
> 
> *طيبه قووي
> انتي هتقوليلي​*
> ...




*بتقولي حاجه يا سهير :ranting:​*


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يابت بقلك عقديها مش فهميها​*
> من عنيا نزل انت موضوع تاني وانا هعمل فيه احسن شغل
> 
> *بتقولي حاجه يا سهير :ranting:​*



ههههههههههه لا خالص انا بس كنت بتنفس بصوت عالي


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2011)

شكله مقزز جدااااا
تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع المستفز دا


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2011)

شكله مقزز جدااااا
تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع المستفز دا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههه لا خالص انا بس كنت بتنفس بصوت عالي




*اتنفسي بعيد عن هنا يابت  :bomb:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> شكله مقزز جدااااا
> تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع المستفز دا




*تاني ضحيه معانا

ربنا يزيد ويبارك​*


----------



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2011)

موضوع
*مميـــــز* جداا
شكــرا
الرب يبارك مجهودك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسي استاذي ع مرورك

منورني دايما​*


----------



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2011)

يارب يعضك يا كوكو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يارب يعضك يا كوكو





*انا وانتي يا حجه :gy0000:​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (2 أبريل 2011)

شكراً يا مايكل 
علي الموضوع الأكثر من رائع 
بركات الرب معك دائماً


----------



## ميرنا (2 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا وانتي يا حجه :gy0000:​*


لاا انتا بس :yahoo:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسي عادل ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2011)

*هش يابت يا ميرنا من هنا​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*طيب صح يعنى دى يتعملها اية ؟*
*ميرسى على المعلومة الغريبة دى :heat:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2011)

*مفيش عمل يا مانا

ميرسي ع مرورك​*


----------

